# Full Hd Test clips



## yassin2605 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich suche echte full hd test clips für mein neuen tft die 1920x1080 sind und Sie dürfen keine animationen sein Also muss natur oder sowas sein 
Die auf der Microsoft seite meine Ich nicht Die sind nicht 1920x1080


----------



## freshprince2002 (7. Mai 2009)

WMV HD Content Showcase

da sind auch 1080p Videos dabei.


----------



## yassin2605 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab doch extra gesagt nicht die von Microsoft die sind 1080p Aber nicht Full hd die haben nur auflösung von 1440x900 
Aber trozdem danke


----------



## freshprince2002 (8. Mai 2009)

HD-Trailers.net - Latest Trailers


----------

